# mojos and coyote



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

me and my brother are trying to help out a farmer with his dog problem.had a mojo and electronic caller out at first light.beautiful fox came around who is still out eating mice.lol! any tips on dying rabbit call?out for a few hrs and none came in.my question is,with yotes can you use a call too much?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are out just to have fun keep at it. If you want to help the coyote problem buy some traps.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Snares work the best. Watch youtube and you decide. Calling is a blast. Last season I called in 4. In 4 different hunts. 2 different properties. Hunted at least 25-30 times. 20 minute max on the caller. Cottontail in distress worked all 4 times. Change your volume and cadence. If they don't come in within 20 minutes. Switch spots, make sure your down wind. Have fun.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've also heard that if you can find a call of 2 young 'yotes scrapping that can bring the big boy out looking to find the young'uns stepping on his turf! My BIL does the same thing with squirrels. He can make a squirrel bark with his mouth that you can't tell from the real thing. Apparently neither can the squirrels. I've been with him several times scanning the woods, not seeing anything. Then he'll whisper, "OK, here we go." and cut loose with a string of barks. Next thing you know here come a couple of buck squirrels, tails twitching like crazy, looking for the interloper! 

So, if "rabbit in distress" doesn't work, maybe "coyote dominance fight" will. Just something else to try.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

With the mild weather we've been having, it's going to make the calling a little less productive than if there were snow cover and cold temps. When it's cold with snow on the ground, prey is more scarce and less easy to scent, so coyotes need to range farther to find food. While a rabbit in distress call will work, I'd try, as Buckeyebowman said, and go with coyote yips and howls, both singular coyote and group. You may want to even throw a dying rabbit in with them. 

A dying rabbit will probably bring them in closer, but coyotes sounds will bring them in to see who is invading on their turf. And like Tritionman said ... make sure you play the wind. One whiff of a human and those buggers are out of there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

First off I want to say I'm no expert, I have not killed a yote and won't pretend I have. I have however read every online article and watched about every video on the planet about it I have all the gear and have been out probably 20 maybe 25 times (most after work after midnight)without seeing anything, but I can sure get them to cal me back. Now let me tell you my failure will not stop me. I'm going to kill one sooner or later.during daylight With decoys and electronic call you need to put it 30-40 yards upwind of you so the yotes focus on it, not you. Try to get an uphill position and sit in the shade if you can. I have the fox pro wildfire. Now at night calling is different. At night you need to have the call right beside you because you need to have the yote looking right at you so you can see the eyes reflect in the light, I have seen That but never a shot or is a opossum.. There have been nights I'd get out of my car (don't slam the door) make a location call and it'd seem like they were 10 yards away, scared the pee out of me.lol.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Sometimes you can call too much. If you are trying to hunt one specific property, I would wait until conditions are in your favor. That means cold and snow cover. You want those coyotes to be stressed and hungry. This will give you a big advantage. Hunting under normal weather conditions is much tougher and more likely to end in an educated coyote rather than a dead one. You only get one chance before you educate them, so you have to have every advantage possible. I don't use a light at night. You can Shoot them by the light of the moon over snow covered fields. If I wait for the right weather I can call them in from my kitchen window.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

If there are cats the area don't be afraid to try a cat distress. It might be something they are used to. Mix that with some coyote sounds. I'm no expert either but the ones I have called in came off howls, so mixing that with a food they like might work. They don't like others coming in to there territory.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile appWe


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Cats* in the area.......late night drunk replay but I do know the .243 loves to meet up with some yotes.....they don't feel to good after though.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna thank you all for the advice and all info will be used wisely.I know for sure we will be helping not just the farm I hunt but the neighbors as well.wish you all a happy new year!!


----------

